# Early March Manistee River



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

For Spring Break this year I'm going the opposite direction of most of my classmates and heading North to the Manistee River for a try at steelheading. Trying to keep my budget low I plan to rent camp.

I checked out past years highs and lows for Manistee and they're colder than anything I've tent camped in before. Now I've camped in 25 degrees for maybe two nights max, but that's it :lol: usually only gets down to mid 30s for bird camp in early October. 

Was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on where I could camp close to Tippey and what I could do to help me not freeze.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's a closeby campground:
http://www.twinoakscamping.com/

Who knows what the temp will be the way this year is going. But, in general, at that time of year, I would very much recommend a cabin or motel room. You can't overestimate being able to come back to a warm room and taking a warm shower after fishing on a cold day, especially since you're talking all week. I understand being on a budget, but hypothermia is nothing to mess around with. Moreover, at that time of year, you have the potential to get some big, heavy snowfalls and/or ice storms, which, depending on if you have a sturdy model, can collapse most tents.

Also, for me, I get more fishing time in when I stay "indoors" than when I camp. As the saying goes, "When you camp, that's what you do."


As far as winter camping for all week, well,...
- Make sure your sleeping bag is rated at least 20 degrees less than the lowest anticipated temps. Figure a bag rated at least for 0. 
-Despite a warm sleeping bag, alot of cold comes up from the ground. Make sure your sleeping pad is thick and offers great insulation value. A trick I know some guys use is to get a 4X8 piece of closed cell foam insulation, cut it into 4 pieces, then duct tape the edges and the pieces together so it folds. Then, put your sleeping pad on that.
- An area rug inside the tent doesn't hurt as it is less cold than a tent floor/tarp on bare ground.
-Wear polarfleece garments to bed. Wear a wool stocking cap, or better yet a wool balaclava. I find wool balaclava more comfortable and warmer than a polarfleece hat, but whatever you find more comfortable.
-Drape a sheet or a blanket over your sleeping area inside the tent to absorb condensation.
-A smaller tent with a rainfly that covers the entire tent will retain more heat than a large tent. Make sure the tent is of sturdy design to make it through whatever the weather throws at you, which, as I said, can be quite a bit.
- If there's enough trees where you have your tent setup, you can get a piece of polytarp and tie it over your tent in such an angle that if it does snow or you get an ice storm, that the tarp will deflect much of that precip.
You have to make sure it's angled enough into the wind for that to work, however.
-Drink lots of hot liquids, ie soups etc. Don't depend as much on hot caffienated beverages ie coffee as the diuretic effect can facilitate dehydration. Even drinking warm water is a good bet.
- Bring plenty of food/snacks with you. Make sure all your meals are hot meals. You will be burning up alot of kcals to keep warm
- Make sure you have a dining tarp. Even better if you can close in the sides of it should you get wind and precipitation. Getting warm food and liquids will be critical to you.
-This campground has showers. Take a warm shower everyday. Bring plenty of coins with to use the dryer in the laundry room to dry your towel out or bring plenty of towels. It's not the time of year where hanging the towel on a line will mean it will get dry.
- If you have a rustic site (no electricity), get a propane powered wader dryer.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I appreciate the advice and concern. Plans are still kind of up in the air as far as where we're going to be staying, but this definitely helped in making sure that I was fully prepared if it comes to a rustic campsite.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Tippy dam rec area will have several camp sites available just across from the river boat launch. Easy access as well.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Matsons campground
has tent camping on the river bathrooms HOT showers and u can rent cabins or fifth wheels to stay in..


----------



## Tilmann Outfitters (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 1930 train caboose that I rent on the Big Manistee. It is about 10 miles for Tippy dam. I plan on opening it in the beginning March, for my clients. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

